# setting the path in c shell



## sarun (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

   I am trying to install a software in mac os X (10.4). The installation requires that I move the software to a particular location and set the path of the installed file to that location (eg; /Applications/darwin). I have moved the software to that location and I tried to alias the software to its location in the .cshrc file in my home directory. When I tried to source the .cshrc file, it gave me an error (alias ../file not found). Since I was in bash shell, I then switched to the c shell by typing tcsh and then sourced the .cshrc file. This time it showed the following error: tcsh: /usr/local/env/cshrc: No such file or directory. Can anybody tell me what am I doing wrong and how I set the path of a particular software to a particular location in mac?
Thank you.


----------



## macbri (Aug 9, 2009)

You might want to set your path, and not just define an alias (2 different things).  For the C shell the line would go something like this:


```
set path = ($path /Applications/darwin)
```

-or-


```
setenv PATH ${PATH}:/Applications/darwin
```
 
Can you post the .cshrc file so we can better see what the problem is?


----------

